# Homemade strawberry preserves - discolored?



## LeahBoo (Feb 5, 2006)

I made some strawberry jam last year. Just strawberries and sugar, cooked down, jarred, processed in a hot water bath. I ate a couple jars when I made it, then put it in a dark room and forgot about it for a year







. Now it's discolored, kinda pinkish brown. I assumed it was normal, so I ate some. It tastes good. Is this normal? Or am I gonna die?


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

It's probably fine. When you don't use pectin, you have to either add a ton of sugar or cook the heck out of it or both. Either can cause it to be darker.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Even just sitting can cause the discoloration. As long as the jars were still sealed and it doesn't smell funny and there's nothing growing in it, then it should be fine.


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

yeah, I've found that canned strawberry jam tends to turn an unpleasant color, even if it is still good. I now only do strawberry freezer jam - same with raspberry (still can blackberry and some others though that keep their color nicely!).


----------

